# Beaver Creek... anyone fish it?



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Was looking around on Google Earth, and noticed Beaver Creek in Columbiana Co. Did a search on this fourm and couldn't find much info about it. Looks like a rocky stream. Does anyone fish for Smallmouth there? Does anyone know a good access point for dropping a canoe in? Thanks for any help. May head there with the warm up if i hear anything good.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you talking about the state park down near East Liverpool? If so I have heard that smallie fishing is good down there, and would like to one day try it myself.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've fished it a few times. From my experiences it's decent for smallmouths. Not fantastic by any means, but decent. I've also caught gills, chubs and shiners, small largemouths(or maybe spots also??), and down at the mouth(which is in PA) I've gotten small white bass, a drum, gills, and hooked and lost a gar. 

I hear it's also good for sauger and walleye, but I have yet to fish for them or catch any there. Like I said I don't have much experience there, only fished it like 3 times. Can't help you with the canoe as I've only shore/wade fished it, but I think there's some people on here that float it that may be able to help.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

buckzye11..........Spent over 20 years hunting those rugged hills, that rise above that beautiful flowing senic waters.......chasing "THUNDER CHICKENS" (RUFFED GROUSE) and on some trips a little fishing, GREAT SMALLMOUTH.....Research Beaver Creek State Park....Look up an area that gives you good access that is known as Gretchen"s Lock........You won't be sorry for the time you spend on ( and in) this great outdoor show case. Make sure that this includes some fall time spent there fishing and taking in the sights like Horsemans Campground and Spruce Vale Outlook...........Google, ohio state parks...click on park locator map then click on BeaverCreek State Park name on that map.....Plenty of starter info, even download area map........


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The fishing in Beaver Creek State Park is fairly decent, but there are quite a few places where the river gets wide and shallow. It's not too hard to find the deeper holes though. The creek from Fredericktown on down to the Ohio River is just flat gorgeous! Good fishing too. A long time ago there used to be a canoe rental place right where the North Fork joins the main stem just south of Fredericktown. The Rt 170 bridge crosses right there, but don't know if there's anywhere to park or get a canoe in. Might need a scouting trip. Another possibility is to take Calcutta-Smiths Ferry road out of Calcutta and hang a left on Grimm's Bridge Rd. This will take you down to the creek. When you cross the bridge hang a left. There are some spots along the road where you can park and you could probably maneuver a canoe down to the creek. If you go downstream from there you really have to watch where you are as one bend of the creek zigs into PA, then zags back into Ohio. Then it zigs back into PA. down to the mouth at the Ohio River. Some of the property along the creek has been purchased by the Ohio Div. of Forestry. You can find a map of the property on the web and print it out. I've caught SM, LM, perch, bluegill, walleye and sauger in that lower stretch. Good luck.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great info! i'll definatly be checking it out soon. I will probably make the first trip w/o canoe, and just scout it out like you said, looking forward to some jumping smallmouth, thanks again.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Be careful there, the water can get rough but the fishing is good.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

We canoe fish it some and do pretty well most of the time.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm looking to see if anyone around is still fishing Beaver Creek. I would love to chat with some locals that know more about the fishing there. Those smallmouth pics above look fantastic!


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

yes it is good for smallmouth i fish it when the lakes start to turn over i've never gotten any trophies from there majority between 10 and 14 inches a few 16 inchers plus a few sauger ,walleye ,cats a rebel crawfish in chartreuse will catch just about anything that swims in that river.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I have not fished it in 20 plus years. I have to say I think it is one of the most beautiful areas in the state of Ohio.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

musky 1 said:


> a rebel crawfish in chartreuse will catch just about anything that swims in that river.


Thanks for the info! I got one of those on my line from the last time I went fishing. I'll take my rod and see what happens when I get over there next.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just the other day my buddy saw a pic of a 10+ lb hybrid striped caught just below Grimm's Bridge!


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I've fished it a couple times. The last time was late last summer with a fly rod. It was great wading the creek and fly fishing wit hthe hills high above. Felt like a movie scene. Doboy knows some tips for it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You will enjoy it even if you don't catch anything. Beautiful stream! I've fished it 5 or 6 times wading upstream from Sprucevale Rd. Caught a 7lb flathead by the parking lot. Also got into a school of channel cats and caught 6 and had 2 others break my line. That was in the big pool downstream of the little island. There's a big rock you can stand on and fish the whole pool. Caught some smallies, but not as many as I hoped. Caught sauger in that pool using a jighead and half a crawler. Had to get it to the bottom for them to bite. No big ones though. I want to kayak down it so I can hit more holes.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bring a buddy. One tip I have heard repeatedly is NEVER kayak Beaver Creek alone! Some places are quite remote, and if you bash your head on a rock you could be in serious trouble!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't fished the creek much, but I get out to that area at least a few times a year. I've been intending to kayak it. If anyone needs a partner, hit me up!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It is also polluted so don’t eat the fish.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Every waterway east of the Mississippi is polluted! If you're referring to the Mirex, that is only in one branch and has only been detected in the sediments a certain distance downstream. There are signs posted.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

vc1111 said:


> It is also polluted so don’t eat the fish.


This I have heard..


----------

